# shark attack



## cregen (Jun 2, 2004)

did ya"ll here about the shark attack off bryan beach? are the saying what kind of shark it was?


----------



## Billism (May 25, 2004)

I just heard about it on CNN TV and came here to see if anyone had more info. The only information I got from the news was that it was a "boy" fishing with fish attached to his waste. The shark "lunged" at the boy, biting him three times. Bit him in the arm and leg.

That is all the info I got.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

http://thefacts.com/story.lasso?ewcd=c6fa50b48ab875ee


----------



## tburns67 (May 25, 2004)

http://www.click2houston.com/news/3577112/detail.html


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

That is two attacks on the upper coast this summer. I sure hope that it doesn't send people into a shark slaying frenzy.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*It Will*

It will, there looking for an excuse. This appears to be a case where the boy had a non-floating stringer of bleeding fish attatched to his waste, probably a short one at that, so what the heck was he and his dad thinking? His dad should be shot, not the shark. Just how stupid can you get? Would you tie a dozen fish, some undoubtably bleeding, to a piece of thin rope about 6 ft long to your son and say come on son, lets go stand in the second gut? This is just absolutely ridiculous, and the Father should be charged with child endangerment. It will happen everytime folks. There are sharks out there, DUH!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i used to worry about sharks and rays. but now i've seen many in the water over the past 20+ years and they've all turned and gone the other way(knock on wood). in my past two trips to rockport we've seen 3 gators while wading. i've probably seen about 6 while wading the coast all my life. now its a flesh eating virus. i think i'm going to turn off my computer and go fishing. as my friend shared with me, carpe diem... when your number's up... 

yes i'll take precautions and yes i'll still shffle my feet and no i won't carry stinky or bloody bait on my person while wading and when i see a gator i'll still get back in the boat and if something hurts and changes colors, i'll go to the doctor. but i'm not changing plans. i'm not wading near powderhorn in 2 weeks, but i am wading w matagorda. it's too dang hot for even my new breathables so i'll just watch any cuts i get and use common sense.


----------



## shrky2413 (May 22, 2004)

I think about sharks and rays and flesh eating virus everytime I enter the water. I don't really care for wade fishing and never have, although I do it more often than I would really like. I still wade out into the surf and cast my rods, shuffling all the way. The thing I realize that a lot of people don't is that if I get shark bit or step on a ray it is totally 100% MY FAULT. I am entering thier world, thier bedroom so to speak. Bottom line we all ENTER AT OUR OWN RISK. Like Boat Money said, take the proper precautions.


----------



## cregen (Jun 2, 2004)

Im with you sea-slug theres know way in hell i would tie a stringer to my son and go waid in the open gulf or the bay system at that.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

the article says he had a bag of fish on his waist. that's even worse than a stringer. i'm not sure anyone has the story straight yet. it might even be the kid had a bag of stinky bait in his pocket. yes dad's fault. in the water yesterday, when i left at 3:00 it was clear enough that the shark knew the size of what it was going after. sharks are kinda like dog's when sizing up their "prey." the biggest out there ought to tow the stringer, ie dad. we had a 3 footer hanging around my stringer on father's day. it circled the stringer as long as my back was to it. if i turned and faced it, it would take off fast. kinda like the little daschund across the street. it barks like crazy when i'm walking away from it, it turns tail and runs when i walk towards it. however, gotta keep my 5 and 7 yr old away because around them, it's much braver.


----------



## Killntime (Jun 9, 2004)

*It was a Bull Shark.*

Them buggers can get really mean and vindicative at times. But I believe, this time, it was a case of "Mistaken Identity".

There alot of fishermen on the beach that do not even think about sharks or other things that could harm them. Alot of folks that live inland or are just not educated enough, think the Seashore, does not hold alot of harmfull organisms either. If they fish in fresh water regularly, then this is an honest mistake as there isn't too many things in a lake or pond that can harm them when they are targeting a specific specie...IE: Speckeled Trout, et. al.

The helicopter view is a real eye-opening experience. There ARE many sharks and Rays(can't see them much) all around you when you wade-fish. Most of the sharks can distinguish between a "man" and a fish. When you pull a bucket of bait or bag of fish(injured by the hook, no less), they start homing in on these more then the two legs of the human toting them around. I have wade-fished the gulf and (foolishly) toted my stringer and bait bucket with me. I've had some brushes, but I was lucky. Heck, I didn't learn to shuffle till somebody told me, after I had been wade-fishing the surf for awhile. Still freaks me out how many times I've done all these things without any harm coming to me. Thank God for sure.

I cannot fault the father, by reading the reports posted, or the son for their "ignorant" fishing. Nor can I fault the shark for the "mistaken identity" either.
Those fish are only doing what their instincts tell them.

Hopefully this will be a lesson-learned for alot of people that want to or do, fish the surf. Shuffle, shuffle, shuffle, and for God's sakes, don't carry your bait and stringers with you. If you must, it has to be on a longer leash, or face the consequences.

Tight Lines,
KT


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

I went and bought a 35' stringer for just such occassions. I haven't had a direct encounter yet myself but saw my friend pull up half of a 23" speck that was on a five foot stringer. His perspective? Couldn't be more positive proof that the shark was not interested in him for dinner. There it was just five feet away and he never felt a thing. My perspective? 35' of rope between me and the toothies. Bloody fish that measure hit the ice immediately - never the stringer.

FC


----------

